# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Self-driving bus, Yutong, Zhengzhou, China

## Airicist

Developer - Yutong

en.yutong.com/technology/autonomous-driving

----------


## Airicist

Yutong Bus and Coach - Intelligent driving

Published on Mar 25, 2019




> Yutong is looking ahead to the future. Yutong already has intelligent connected electric buses and smart cleaning robots. These products are equipped with many intelligent driving features including a collision early warning system, a 360-degree AVM system, an OTH warning system, and many other smart systems. Better Bus, Better Life.

----------


## Airicist

Yutong Bus and Coach - Yutong L4 autonomous driving bus completed trial operation

Published on May 19, 2019




> On World Telecommunications Day on May 17th, the Henan Provincial Government launched their 5G+ demonstration project, in which Yutong officially landed the “Wisdom Island”
> project. The L4 autonomous driving bus successfully completed its trial operation on the open bus route of the wisdom island. The Yutong L4 autonomous driving bus is equipped with intelligent interaction, autonomous cruising and road coordination functions which make up the key points for autonomous driving.

----------


## Airicist

Yutong Bus and Coach - How 5G help self-driving

Published on May 20, 2019




> You may have noticed more autonomous vehicles on the road recently, this is all thanks to the development of 5G technology. 5G technologies can help vehicles through complex situations by identifying traffic lights, passengers and roadblocks.

----------


## Airicist

Yutong Bus and Coach - Xinhua News Reportage on Yutong's 5G autonomus bus

Published on Jun 17, 2019




> Let's watch the latest video of Yutong's L4 autonomous bus running on the open road from 
> @New China TV.

----------


## Airicist

Yutong bus and coach - Yutong autonomous self-driving bus

Mar 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Riding an autonomous bus on the city streets in China (Xiaoyu 2.0)

Jul 2, 2021




> I had the pleasure of going for a ride in the new Xiaoyu 2.0 Autonomous bus on the streets of Zhengzhou, China.


en.yutong.com/z/reddot2021

----------


## Airicist2

A trip of free riding a self-driving Bus in Guangzhou China

Jan 20, 2022




> Hi, thanks for watching our video!
> In this video we’ll walk you through:
> This is a trip of free riding a Self driving Bus in Guangzhou China. Have you ever taken this bus? Hope you enjoy this 4K Driving Tour in China.
> At the beginning of 2022, the first driverless bus in Guangzhou, China was put into operation, and the first vehicles put into operation is test buses. The route from Guangzhou Hengli subway station bus terminal to Lingshan island line can be booked by the official account of "Nansha public transport service".
> This self driving Bus Demonstration Line is the first L4 driverless bus in Guangzhou, with a length of 5.5m and a maximum speed of 30km / h. It is reported that the trial ride experience person should be at least 18 years old and have full civil capacity. No fee will be charged in the early trial ride experience stage. Only after making a successful reservation can he take the ride.
> 
> TIMESTAMPS
> 00:00 Intro
> 00:35 Bus appearance
> ...

----------

